# Which restaurants do Christmas lunch?



## Bronte (28 Jul 2008)

Hi, I've been asked to find out where one can find out which restaurants do Christmas lunch,  is there a website that would list such a thing as I haven't had any luck searching on here.


----------



## WaterSprite (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*

Have a google of "Christmas Lunch Dublin" - a fair few came up, but there doesn't seem to be a site specifically showing all of them.

Sprite


----------



## csirl (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*

Its July :-D


----------



## Flexible (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*

http://www.irishtourist.com/board/9896.shtml


----------



## Mel (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*



csirl said:


> Its July :-D


 
But they will only laugh if you call them in December...


----------



## pc7 (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*

I think chapter one do


----------



## Kiddo (28 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*

Is it for lunch on Christmas day? If you will consider hotels, the Conrad hotel definatly does. They have two sittings and afaik its about €150pp. The Shelbourne used to pre-renovation but I'm not sure about now.


----------



## Bronte (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*

Thanks for the replies and I've found somewhere but as I want to compare costs (very pricey for young kids) does anyone know as an alternative where one can get it catered, order the food in advance to be collected on Christmas Eve, we did it before but the place doing it no longer does.  They had sliced turkey & ham with stuffing all in a dish and all you had to do was reheat it and it worked very well.  That's what I'm thinking of - Galway, Limerick or Cork is suitable as a pick up place - not Dublin.


----------



## steph1 (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*



csirl said:


> Its July :-D



That's whats called forward planning


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*



csirl said:


> Its July :-D


There are already ads on the radio for office _Christmas _parties!


----------



## thundercat (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*

M & S do those Christmas Hampers and it's all stuff you just bung in the oven for about half an hour. They bring out a catalogue closer to the time and you can pick up a few days before Christmas up until Christmas Eve.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*



Bronte said:


> Thanks for the replies and I've found somewhere but as I want to compare costs (very pricey for young kids) does anyone know as an alternative where one can get it catered, order the food in advance to be collected on Christmas Eve, we did it before but the place doing it no longer does.  They had sliced turkey & ham with stuffing all in a dish and all you had to do was reheat it and it worked very well.  That's what I'm thinking of - Galway, Limerick or Cork is suitable as a pick up place - not Dublin.


You mean you want somewhere that will provide a takeaway _Xmas _lunch? From your original post I (and presumably others) assumed that you wanted to eat out!?


----------



## Bronte (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*

Yes Clubman I initially asked about eating out in a restaurant for xmas lunch but I'm looking at all options as I was a slave last xmas day and I don't feel like it this year.   Paying 60 or 70 Euro's for children who are under 5 seems a lot to me.  It all adds up and I figure the cost I've come to of nearly 700 for 9 people has made me change my mind and that's without any wine.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*



Bronte said:


> Yes Clubman I initially asked about eating out in a restaurant for xmas lunch but I'm looking at all options as I was a slave last xmas day and I don't feel like it this year.


Tell the family to help out or go hungry so!


----------



## GarBow (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*



thundercat said:


> M & S do those Christmas Hampers and it's all stuff you just bung in the oven for about half an hour. They bring out a catalogue closer to the time and you can pick up a few days before Christmas up until Christmas Eve.


 
Definately recomended. They do a whole range in the catalogue and probably better quality food than you'll get in most places on xmas day.


----------



## miselemeas (29 Jul 2008)

Radio ads  on at the moment for The Ballsbridge Inn Christmas packages (formerly Jury's)
To contact the hotel directly call 01 6684468.


----------



## truthseeker (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*



Bronte said:


> for 9 people


 
How many adults in the 9? Ask each adult to bring something, so 1 on starter, 1 is on mashed potatoes, 1 on veg, 1 on dessert - you can do the turkey and ham and heat up the other stuff that gets brought?
Or if theres not that many helpful adults you could make some stuff in advance and freeze it (like potato, gravy, veg, soup starter perhaps?).

Again on the going out options - would all the other people not chip in on the cost?

Does anyone have links on the M&S hamper idea?


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*



truthseeker said:


> Does anyone have links on the M&S hamper idea?


?


----------



## truthseeker (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*



ClubMan said:


> ?


 
A little but was hoping for something more specific - I would imagine closer to xmas its possible to get more detail.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*



truthseeker said:


> A little but was hoping for something more specific - I would imagine closer to xmas its possible to get more detail.


You reckon?


----------



## Kitty01 (29 Jul 2008)

try www.biaduit.ie


----------



## Bronte (30 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*



ClubMan said:


> Tell the family to help out or go hungry so!


 
You're in great form today Clubman, I'll get the 6 year old to do the potatoes, the 4 year old the gravy, the 2 year old the laying of the table, the other 6 year old the dessert......... etc

One of the main problems is my OH doesn't cook, well ok it would just take a week for the xmas dinner,  my sibling is a vegetarian and doesn't cook either, my parent is elderly and I'm coming from abroad to a strange kitchen, also my vegaterian sibling thinks kitchens are not to be dirtied !!  it's a new kitchen etc.  Plus I hate not having all my pots and pans and knives and chopping boards etc.  It took me two hours just to peel the potatoes last xmas as the knife was unbelievable - my parent had managed to purchase the dirtiest bag of potatoes I've seen in a long time (the old 5 stone bag), where I am all potatoes are washed and you can even buy them peeled.  I was still in my pyjamas at 2 pm and ready to return to bed with exhaustion - so really I dont want to do that again.  Also forgot to add that my uncle thinks food arrives magically and can just about make a cup of tea but really expects you to make it for him.  So I'm all for alternative ideas.


----------



## Brianne (30 Jul 2008)

Fair dues to you for taking it on. However, plan early. Announce your willingness to cook but with conditions.

1. Provision of proper utensils. Just in case bring your own peeler.Tell the    shopper you need pre washed spuds.

2. OH can't cook, well he presumably can peel , wash veg and organise saucepans.

3.Likewise siblings can set/clear tables/wash up.

4.Adult non cooks are fine if they are also non eaters, if these are siblings, just kick ass and demand contribution in form of starters or dessert.          

5. It sounds as if you own the children, so any grumbling or revolt from relatives and you have the excuse of ' well , the children prefer Santa in their own house', and do it.Stay at home, have an easy dinner for yourself and himself and put the feet up.In other words ,suit yourself.
However, no dinner is worth the hundreds of Euro  mentioned earlier and the kids have more freedom and enjoyment at home.If you are thinking about this already, then last year DID stress you out.Are you trying to do the RIGHT thing, maybe some of these  people don't want all the fuss and nobody wants to say, just think about it and SUIT YOURSELF

Advise given by person who knows that no matter what she does, you couldn't please some relatives.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*



Bronte said:


> One of the main problems is my OH doesn't cook, well ok it would just take a week for the xmas dinner, my sibling is a vegetarian and doesn't cook either


 
Presumably your vegetarian sibling cooks VEG? Cant you get all the veg prepared by him/her?

Also the OH - if he doesnt cook ok, but he can peel, wash, follow simple instructions to make a simple starter or something?

You can get the older kids involved too, get the elderly parent to supervise table setting etc....?

I have to agree with previous poster, its only July and youre already thinking about this - why does the responsibility fall to you? Just dont do it - its not an option many will be happy with but so what?


----------



## TreeTiger (30 Jul 2008)

Kitty01 said:


> try [broken link removed]


Closed for a few months now, I passed by often during the year it was open and only ever saw a handful of people there.  But in any case their emphasis was that you could come into them and cook your dinner - I think they charged extra to cook it for you - a concept I couldn't see working from day 1.

Bronte, you're a saint to take that all on!  However, if you don't get across to people that food doesn't get on the table by magic, they're never going to cop that themselves, so I'd suggest you do a plan out for the days in advance.

For example, turkey to be ordered by x a fortnight in advance, dried/canned stuff to be bought by y on such and such a day.  Catering for a large number of people needs planning and it's not fair to expect one person to do it.  You deserve a Christmas too.  Will you (or perhaps your sibling) be at your parent's house before Christmas, it doesn't take a genius to shop for the necessities and check that the veggies are clean!

Good luck, as already said, last Christmas must have been very rough on you if you're already thinking about the next one.  Be firm on everyone!

Oh, and if you're looking for ideas for Christmas presents, there are some great books out there for beginner cooks


----------



## miselemeas (30 Jul 2008)

Caterers in Galway
[broken link removed]
They provide everything, may be worthwhile giving them a call, or perhaps they would recommend somebody in your area who could do the preparation for you.
"Good food, quality service just a phone call away. Contact us now for a no   obligation quote on *091-767670* and talk to anyone of our   trained and friendly staff."

The Woodlands House Hotel, Adare
[broken link removed]

*"The Woodlands House Hotel *can provide a *catering* or *take away *service for any *corporate *or *private events *you might be planning to host in the comfort of your own home, or an alternative venue. With 25 years of experience in Food Service & Fine Dining, *Woodlands Catering *is the solution to all your catering requirements."

Note - _if nobody but yourself is willing to put in the work preparing and cleaning up, maybe consider employing a couple of people to come in and assist as there are people from many cultures living here now who do not celebrate Christmas and may be happy to get a day's work. 
_


----------



## lightup (30 Jul 2008)

I have to agree on the M&S idea.  We did it a couple of years ago and the food was lovely.  Veg is all pre washed and peeled, turkey & ham ready to throw in the oven.

It took all the hassle out of Christmas dinner.  It was obviously more expensive than doing it yourself, but well worth it IMO.


----------



## Bronte (30 Jul 2008)

Goodness, I'm no saint but yes it was too much to take on.  My sibling in fairness was occupied with her baby, my other half with the kids and my parent with the trifle and they did help but I'm only going to do it again if it's my own house where I have a large kitchen where it's easy for many people to work together.  The reason I'm looking at it this early is as I have to decide where I'm going to stay over the xmas and it's great for the kids to be with their cousins/relations but lots of kids inside with bad weather in a small house in the middle of nowhere was a crazy idea.  Plus two babies crawling around the floor etc...  I'm very good at planning but the odds were stacked against me last year so I'm being very organised this year and the young ones are that bit older.   Only those who travel with young children for xmas would really understand.  At least the dinner was delicious if I say so myself.  And my kids came back for more on many occasions, I couldn't believe how much they all ate.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2008)

*Re: What restaurants do Christmas lunch*



Bronte said:


> You're in great form today Clubman, I'll get the 6 year old to do the potatoes, the 4 year old the gravy, the 2 year old the laying of the table, the other 6 year old the dessert......... etc


You never specified their ages earlier.

Others have echoed my general point about getting others (who are capable of it) to help out.


----------



## Sn@kebite (30 Jul 2008)

Last year Xmas started in late August. Well I guess it moves a month earlier every year....

The thing I don't get is why do we only have to be nice to people on one day of the year? Shouldn't we be in the 'Christmas Spirit' all year round?


----------



## Simeon (31 Jul 2008)

Cooking Christmas dinner for 9 people is not such a big deal if you organise it properly. Allocate someone to do the seating, lay the table, do the drinks etc. Have all your stuff in the kitchen including fav CDs and a decent bottle of vino. Close the door and lock! Peeling potatoes for stuffing/roasting for 9 people will involve about 40 spuds ......  I'd say 20 mins. Turkey cooks itself in oven.  Trifle/desserts can be done the night before. So the ham and veg are all that's left. Three hours for the ham ......... that leaves 2.5 hours to get the veg sorted and the vino drained. It is important to finish the latter before pushing the serving trolley out ......... otherwise you may have an outbreak of Gordon Ramseyesqueitis. Cheers!


----------



## Complainer (4 Aug 2008)

Check out the hotels, and you will need to book early.


----------



## Trent (5 Aug 2008)

Sounds like you've only yourself to blame for ending up in this situation. You need to stand up for yourself and let your sibling(s) and OH do some of the worrying. Fair enough for elderly parents and children not being able to do much to help, but the others are just making a fool of you. Tell them how you feel and let them offer suggestions. Otherwise just go to a hotel and make them pay their own way.


----------



## yob (17 Aug 2008)

why dont you buy prepared veg,in a vacum pack,its already peeled and cleaned,put in boiling water,and cook for few minutes.
same with spuds,and if you want roasties,pre-cook in micro for 7-8mins,put in hot oiled pan and place in oven for half hour.
meat can be cooked the day before,and you dont have to stand over it!!
buy frozen deserts.
let everyone else clean up.


----------

